# Tour de Murrieta



## elchevyguy (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey guys! This is my maiden post, it might be a little early but I wanted to bring up the Tour de Murrieta. I am 25 years old, been riding on/off road for the last 7yrs, I am athletic and feel that I am up for new challenges. Being new to racing, would this be a good starting point? Any advise?

http://socalreg.com/schedule.asp?race=Tour+de+Murrieta


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I think those races would be fine for starting out. My main advice would be to join a club and go on their training rides on weekends starting ASAP if you aren't already doing club/group rides.


----------



## elchevyguy (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been riding with a goup out of east Hemet for about 5 months now. The goup size is anywhere from 3 of us to 10. We ride 30 miles on Tuesdays and Thursdays. longer ones on the weekend. I wasnt sure weather i should do the time trials or circuit or both. And lastly how do you know what catagorie you are in? Thanks


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

You'll be a Category 5 ("Cat 5"), since you're a new road racer.

You'll need a racing license from US Cycling Federation to enter - suggest you visit their website, www.usacycling.org. All kinds of info about racing, categories, rules, buying license, etc.

Also, from Murrieta link you posted, looks like you have option of buying one day license as a Cat 5, if you want to "try on for size".

Been many, many years since I did any racing, and that wasn't in Southern CA, but the Cat 5 races used to fill up fast. You might want to enter soon if you want to give this a go.

Have a great time!!


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Do the buddies you're riding with race? If so, then probably they're teaching you what you need to know to function in a large (50+) group. Usually Cat 5 fields are limited to 50 so it doesn't get too crazy. As mentioned, one-day licenses are typically available for purchase. 

As far as TT or CR, I'd probably say do both. Why not? Also, don't be bummed or discouraged if you don't finish your first race or if it doesn't go well. Often it doesn't but after you get some racing in your legs you'll adapt and start to move up.


----------



## elchevyguy (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks guys for the input. I will most likely get the racing license for the year as I plan to do more rides. half the guys I ride with are retired and never did much racing. there are a couple of strong riders though that im going to try and take with me to compete, also new to racing. I'm stoked about signing up now! Will post results if I finish.


----------

